# suche noch mehr gute Splitscreen Spiele für den PC



## ChrisSteadfast (31. August 2016)

*suche noch mehr gute Splitscreen Spiele für den PC*

Hallo,

ich bekomme am WE besuch von ein paar Freunden und wir möchten natürlich auch ein wenig zocken. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob es noch weitere gute Splitscreen Spiele für den PC gibt. Wir haben alle XBOX One Controller.

Diese Splitscreen Titel besitze ich bereits:
Dirt 3
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
Rocket League
Fifa
NBA 2k
Lethal League

edit:
Move or Die (war extrem witzig)
Castle Crashers (auch sehr nice gemacht)


----------



## claster17 (31. August 2016)

*AW: suche noch mehr gute Splitscreen Spiele für den PC*

Trine 2


----------



## Desrupt0r (31. August 2016)

*AW: suche noch mehr gute Splitscreen Spiele für den PC*

Brawlhalla! Kostenlos und mega geil!


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. September 2016)

*AW: suche noch mehr gute Splitscreen Spiele für den PC*

Need For Speed 2-4
World Racing
Lego Racers 2


----------



## masterX244 (11. September 2016)

*AW: suche noch mehr gute Splitscreen Spiele für den PC*

Trackmania (united und die TM2 variante)


----------

